# November Update Speculation thread



## mattu (Nov 13, 2020)

So wanted to start a thread for the November update, which could be 1-2 weeks away now.

What are your top predictions, hopes, what don’t you want to see. Let’s share and get speculating

Few caveats

We know Franklin and Jingle are coming, fair to assume with the Harvest Festival and Toyday
We know the update is dropping late November
All thoughts opinions are welcome, please. be respectful 
My Predictions

Franklin and Harvest Festival
So Franklin will bring with him a new Mechanic, cooking (seems a given at this point I know), along with new vegetables
Cooking with be an all new mechanic, using a new item the cooking pot. Maybe even existing cooking stoves etc can be used as well, same how dream suites updated beds.
Cooking will work slightly differently that diys, but keep the same core premise, we’ll find special cooking type diy cards and have a seperate nook phone app for recipes.
Cooking recipes can have different qualities or star ratings for example a 1 star and 5 star rating, Eating different recipes will give different benefits, and can be given to villagers too, each villager with have a favourite dish 
Halloween will have been a bit of a warm-up to this so new vegetables will be introduced that can be grown same as pumpkins, nooks will also stock base ingrediants, such as wheat and milk.
The harvest festival will be about collecting ingrediants and cooking a big feast for everyone on the island, as you cook different rated dishes Franklin will award you parts of the harvest festival set, cooking will become a preeminent mechanic.

Jingle and Toyday
Toyday has arrived a big decorated Christmas tree is on the left side of RS plaza, so daily visitors can still turn up.
For the month of December all villagers will have a new dialogue option what do you want for Toyday, they won’t give a specific answer only a vague hint, ‘something red and fun” for example, we’ll then need to go and find something of that description and wrap it up and put it under the big tree in RS plaza.
Jingle will appear on Christmas Eve, we”ll then need to dress as Santa and deliver all the presents under the tree, as well as our presents there will be presents form villagers to villagers.
As well as the above, there will be new items and recipes for special toys and decorations, these items will be available daily from nooks and found in balloons etc. New decoration items will include garlands, wreaths, mini trees. Toys will include new interactive items and musical instruments like maracas and a trumpet.

Hopes

Brewster and the Roost
So I made a post before about why I think we could still get the Roost in November, and while nothing would make me happier, I’m putting it here as a hope, because if all the above does come it would be a chunky update to also get the roost. Still it’s not impossible as April was a big update and we could round off 2020 nicely.
The Roost would arrive as a stand-alone building, bringing Brewster and coffee, same mechanics as before in NL. We can work in the Roost and make coffee for our villagers, doing a good job earns rewards. Special NPCs would also appear daily so we can learn a bit more about their backstory sharing a coffee with them.
This is an extra hopeful, but cooking is integrated into the roost, so we can also cook snacks for villagers too as well as coffee.
I know Gyroids are tied to Brewster but could see gyroids coming later as an update to the roost and museum.

New clothing
I’m a sucker for new clothing and while I think we won’t see any major new clothing updates until a full year of game play so we see the full seasonal clothing lines, I do hope we get some more items outside of say Santa’s outfit for toy day. Maybe some themed jumpers etc,  it it’s a push

Updates / mechanics
Some little tweaks would be nice but I’m not holding out, ability to buy more multiples from nooks or buy in bulk from the nookstop etc.


So that’s me what are your predictions / hopes


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Nov 13, 2020)

Honestly I would be super happy with everything you said! Of course it will be a big update but I really feel like a fancy cooking mechanic where you collect ingredients and possibly combine ingredients to make ‘secondary’ ingredients (putting art theory in this Haha) and then actually cooking the meal. The meal then would be used to give to villagers to earn special diys/furniture for the harvest festival. This all seems highly possible and I have learnt to hope for what might actually happen


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 13, 2020)

I think the November update will be all about farming and food. I think we will get new vegetables to plant and we will get food recipes. I also think it's a possibility that they may introduce fertilizer (that we can get from Leif) that will speed up the growth of our vegetables. Anything that we need to "cook" we will just get a DIY for and use our DIY workbench as usual. It will be like how we craft the fruit baskets, only we will have the options to eat them as well as place the food items for decoration. On the 26th Franklin will want you to make all of the recipes for him, and will give you some sort of reward. I am not sure what he will give us, but I do not think he will give the same items he gave in previous games, just like how jack didn't give us the same items in previous games. What I honestly hope for the most are quality of life updates but unfortunately I don't think we'll get any. We might get one, but it will be one that nobody has really been wanting. I've become a bit pessimistic about those at this point lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 13, 2020)

i hope we will get more vegetables but since it's the middle of the month and we still haven't even gotten any news, i think it's unlikely we will need to plant and harvest things in time for the harvest festival.

still, i hope the event is fun and has more gameplay than it did in say new leaf, i think i played  harvest fest twice or something in new leaf and the second time it was just so i could get ingredients to decorate with. i hope they don't just copy the event, that's all.


----------



## Purities (Nov 13, 2020)

SUUUUUUPER hopeful for Brewster. I miss it so much from my New Leaf town  It was by far my favourite building.
Maybe they'll bring back the police station too? Im not sure. But I see alot of people saying its gonna be unlikely for them to introduce new buildings in future updates because theres an abundance of people who already have full fledged and completed towns? And maybe it wouldnt make sense but Im still hopeful, not getting my hopes up though haha


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Honestly all you think and hope for is the same as what I dream and hope for   you just wrote it so precisely and perfectly !
So ill guess ill just emphasize what I cannot wait for, like i cannot wait any longer for, for me it would be the:

- Cooking, OMG!, yes bring it in, like all you said the different status, the rating and pls pls dont let it work like a DIYs i need new mechanic for the cooking !

- Harvesting new veg? again, OMG!, bring it in hahah I am so thrilled ! i like needed, it would be so cute to be able to use those to cook recipes and also like beverages like smoothies for the hot season and so on.

-Brewster, my old man, I just really need him in my ACNH life ! I also have big expectation for him, once again , like you i really hope he will sell hot/cold beverages but also like snacks. I know some people dont want to have a individual building for him, which is understandable as they would have to make a real mess in their islands, BUT! maybe the exterior design could be like tall and thin so it takes less space out. I personally wouldn't mind if it where as an expansion on Nooks upper part of the building with a terrace 

- If i had to disagree with you in one point would be the clothes, to be honest, before clothes i need more furniture styles, colors and types. But clothes is also cool.

And BTW now you have hyped me for toy day and the entire xmas event  now i just cant wait for that, expectations to the sky once again 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2020



coldpotato said:


> I think the November update will be all about farming and food. I think we will get new vegetables to plant and we will get food recipes. I also think it's a possibility that they may introduce fertilizer (that we can get from Leif) that will speed up the growth of our vegetables. Anything that we need to "cook" we will just get a DIY for and use our DIY workbench as usual. It will be like how we craft the fruit baskets, only we will have the options to eat them as well as place the food items for decoration. On the 26th Franklin will want you to make all of the recipes for him, and will give you some sort of reward. I am not sure what he will give us, but I do not think he will give the same items he gave in previous games, just like how jack didn't give us the same items in previous games. What I honestly hope for the most are quality of life updates but unfortunately I don't think we'll get any. We might get one, but it will be one that nobody has really been wanting. I've become a bit pessimistic about those at this point lol.




I really wish  that it won't have the DIYs mechanics and that nintendo has upgraded that mechanics to fit the kitchen, i mean we have so many furniture featuring kitchen stuff, If we are getting cooking it would be really a shame they would not use the kitchen items for it and make its own little animation.

I would really like to use the cooking apron and actually go to my kitchen in my ACNH home and use it for something, like i never visit that room, if it is not to make a photo.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 13, 2020)

Bridge/incline for cliffs. I REALLY want that. So I can go to a cliff to another, like a bridge. Like at the teaser. I really hope it's coming soon. It looks so cool


----------



## Rosch (Nov 13, 2020)

CatladyNiesha said:


> Bridge/incline for cliffs. I REALLY want that. So I can go to a cliff to another, like a bridge. Like at the teaser. I really hope it's coming soon. It looks so cool


Wait. There was a hanging bridge? What teaser?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Nov 13, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Wait. There was a hanging bridge? What teaser?


I think someone pointed out at the animal crossing new horizon teaser/trailer. I'll search it up


----------



## Romaki (Nov 13, 2020)

I hope we get something nice for NYE.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 13, 2020)

Amazing predictions and ideas there! I agree with everything but the café being a standalone building. I rather it be inside the museum for:

1. It be a nice nod to the older games where Brewster was tied to the museum.

2. Would not have to worry about island space with a café.

But all this aside, if Brewster returns, I rather want his café to be a pub or bar to fit the island theme. I also want Nook and other important characters be there sitting and you could ask them a lot of questions. Like you said, backstories.

Otherwise, yes let's hope what you said comes true OP!


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 13, 2020)

I think cooking feels like a given, but I actually think that it would provide a good segue to Brewster in a January/Feb update during the winter months when coffee's on our minds. Hopefully November will bring an introduction to food!

I hope they take the time to consider important quality of life updates, just as much as new content. I think it would make sense to tweak the way crafting works (i.e. being able to craft multiple quantities of an item at once, etc.) or make improvements to the airport. I think people are expecting a holiday-ish update so I think most of the content will be harvest/Christmas-related. I do really hope there's some other surprises in there as well.


----------



## tajikey (Nov 13, 2020)

I'd be down for being able to customize fence colors, adding The Roost as a separate building, and various QoL updates.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 13, 2020)

I really hope Nintendo’s target market isn’t “people who 100% completed their island within two months of release and now refuse to move so much as a single shrub and will be actively angry if new content is added.” That seems.....counterproductive? No shade to anybody who terraformed a lot and already feels happy with their island—I understand why fitting another building in would require work—but isn’t that the entire point of Animal Crossing? This installment is light on villager interaction and light on furniture, so clearly developing the island itself is the focus of the game. Why on earth should they refuse to expand upon that for all their players because some people would rather the game never receive any new content, for anyone, because they would personally rather not engage with core gameplay features like design any more? Aren’t players with finished islands who are upset by the prospect of having to fit a single 4x6 rectangle somewhere much less likely to actually continue playing for months or years as Nintendo desires, vs. players who will embrace new material from updates with open arms and keep coming back to redesign and rethink with each new update? I promise I’m not trying to be sarcastic, this just confuses me every time I see it.


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 13, 2020)

I would love everything you said!! honestly it's been so long I totally forgot we were due a new update soon! I think a big chunky update would be incredible but I'm not staking any major bets on it because who knows what Nintendo has planned at this point. this would be a PERFECT time for cooking and a good segue to introduce more planting/farming mechanisms. Brewster would be absolutely ideal but I think if the update will be major enough for toyday and the harvest festival, along with the various additions that come with it, then they might try and push Brewster to a jan/feb update because god forbid we get a lot of new content at once. 

all in all I just hope there's enough variety in the new content to get me playing more again! the pumpkin update kept me interested for a couple days but the burnout and boredom hit hard again before long. I keep getting tempted to reset but I'd much rather experience this new content with a more developed island and then be able to start over and do it all again.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 13, 2020)

Sheando said:


> I really hope Nintendo’s target market isn’t “people who 100% completed their island within two months of release and now refuse to move so much as a single shrub and will be actively angry if new content is added.” That seems.....counterproductive? No shade to anybody who terraformed a lot and already feels happy with their island—I understand why fitting another building in would require work—but isn’t that the entire point of Animal Crossing? This installment is light on villager interaction and light on furniture, so clearly developing the island itself is the focus of the game. Why on earth should they refuse to expand upon that for all their players because some people would rather the game never receive any new content, for anyone, because they would personally rather not engage with core gameplay features like design any more? Aren’t players with finished islands who are upset by the prospect of having to fit a single 4x6 rectangle somewhere much less likely to actually continue playing for months or years as Nintendo desires, vs. players who will embrace new material from updates with open arms and keep coming back to redesign and rethink with each new update? I promise I’m not trying to be sarcastic, this just confuses me every time I see it.


Unfortunately I'm on that side of the target market. But this is why I want a new area we can build upon besides our island. I dom't want the island to be packed with so much it isn't a getaway package anymore.

The island is our home. I prefer if we could feel like we had to travel away sometimes to reach certain places and then go back HOME after. Am I the only one who feels this way?

But no shade to all of you who have lot of space on your islands and waiting for content. More power to you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 13, 2020)

The only thing I’m really hoping for is more crops so I can have more plant matter

More food items would also be a ton of fun!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 13, 2020)

Anyone have an idea when we will hear about the update? US Thanksgiving is less than two weeks away and we have not heard a peep.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 13, 2020)

One of the things I thought about with Brewster’s cafe was it would give K.K. Slider a place to perform inside that’s not blocking resident services.

brewsters’s can also be optional like it was in NL. Blathers suggests it to you and Tom Nook when you walk into resident services and then you just have to raise the bells of you want it. Heck, even if he just had a cart outside resident services I’d like it.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sheando said:


> I really hope Nintendo’s target market isn’t “people who 100% completed their island within two months of release and now refuse to move so much as a single shrub and will be actively angry if new content is added.” That seems.....counterproductive? No shade to anybody who terraformed a lot and already feels happy with their island—I understand why fitting another building in would require work—but isn’t that the entire point of Animal Crossing? This installment is light on villager interaction and light on furniture, so clearly developing the island itself is the focus of the game. Why on earth should they refuse to expand upon that for all their players because some people would rather the game never receive any new content, for anyone, because they would personally rather not engage with core gameplay features like design any more? Aren’t players with finished islands who are upset by the prospect of having to fit a single 4x6 rectangle somewhere much less likely to actually continue playing for months or years as Nintendo desires, vs. players who will embrace new material from updates with open arms and keep coming back to redesign and rethink with each new update? I promise I’m not trying to be sarcastic, this just confuses me every time I see it.



Nintendo's target market is anyone willing to pay, let's face the truth.
Maybe island we have in ACNH is much bigger than any other AC games, but it's probably smallest comparing to other open world games. At some point limit of existing space would be a problem.
If we add restriction of having one, single "save" - problem getting bigger. 
If we planting flowers / trees / shrubs / pumpkins - we can easily remove them and make a space for something else. If we adding another player with their house, it could be removed, maybe not as easy like other things, but it's achievable.
However if we would like to remove for example camping site - we can't.



Living Fossil said:


> Unfortunately I'm on that side of the target market. But this is why I want a new area we can build upon besides our island. I dom't want the island to be packed with so much it isn't a getaway package anymore.
> 
> The island is our home. I prefer if we could feel like we had to travel away sometimes to reach certain places and then go back HOME after. Am I the only one who feels this way?
> 
> But no shade to all of you who have lot of space on your islands and waiting for content. More power to you.



So am I. When I visited numerous islands, I saw "100% islands" where almost every single field is filled with something. I couldn't imagine playing in this environment, so unfortunately I have to choose between of activities. If I want to breed rare flowers, I had to sacrifice other project. If I want to make some creation (mostly items placement) - I need to give up other activities.
I'm not expecting ACNH will have a world with size of Minecraft - but in my opinion this is not enough.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 13, 2020)

Honestly, besides new crops and the cooking mechanic, I don’t know what to expect. What makes me even more curious is that they are bundling Franklin and Jingle in the same update. Is this going to be a huge jam packed, end of the year, package? Is Toy Day split in two parts? Part of me hopes it’s just a huge update with a bunch of QoL surprises or a new/reintroduce mechanic. It’s probably unrealistic though. All one can really do is just sit and wait. My bones is telling me the trailer will be dropped sometime next week, I’m hoping we see cooking, Brewster and/or the return of villager hang outs.


----------



## RedPanda (Nov 13, 2020)

I am excited for the holiday festivities - hopefully your predictions are all correct! I do wonder if they will do the Jingle event separately, however, perhaps in December?

In addition to hoping for Brewster, I would love if they updated the dialog with fresh content, and as other have mentioned, incorporated visiting/play dates, as well as the ability to purchase furniture from villagers' homes. Also, I know this is highly unlikely but I would love to see ex villagers again like they did in New Leaf. Perhaps when you walk into the tailors, an old friend is there shopping, and there is a special dialog for visitors who came back to check out their old island home.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 13, 2020)

Living Fossil said:


> The island is our home. I prefer if we could feel like we had to travel away sometimes to reach certain places and then go back HOME after.



I do sometimes miss Main Street for this reason; it was fun to visit the shops and then go back to my little town feeling like it was still a self-container world. I wouldn’t object to another area accessible by boat or something, as long as it was simple. But past updates haven’t made me expect any major content additions like that, ever.



Monokuma73 said:


> When I visited numerous islands, I saw "100% islands" where almost every single field is filled with something. I couldn't imagine playing in this environment, so unfortunately I have to choose between of activities. If I want to breed rare flowers, I had to sacrifice other project. If I want to make some creation (mostly items placement) - I need to give up other activities.



That’s a good point—adding buildings also reduces the amount of space that CAN be customized from season to season.

I’ve been playing since launch, and my island still feels so empty and awkward. I’ve terraformed and planted and moved buildings, but at the end of the day, it would feel so much more alive if we could have had another couple of villagers. There are whole sections that serve no purpose beyond aesthetics. And while I like making my town pretty, I prefer to enjoy that beauty by actually using the town, not just constructing areas as empty set pieces and nothing more. If we can’t have any extra villagers despite the huge size of the island, I’d love to have another building or two so I would actually have gameplay-based reasons to walk over all the parts of my island.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm excited for new crops. I'm fairly certain we're going to get a cooking update for harvest fest and I'm READY for it!   

As for buildings like the cafe, I'm one of those people who have a super packed island since I've spent every hour of this game essentially terraforming and landscaping lol. But recently I tore down a lot of things in hopes that we might get a new building, although I still think that Brewster will appear in a form of a plaza coffee cart or hidden somewhere in the museum lol.


----------



## mattu (Nov 13, 2020)

coldpotato said:


> What I honestly hope for the most are quality of life updates but unfortunately I don't think we'll get any. We might get one, but it will be one that nobody has really been wanting. I've become a bit pessimistic about those at this point lol.



Yeah, we'll probably get a "surprise" QL improvement no one wanted, but we'll all go...."oh that's cool, I guess.....still can't buy my nook miles tickets in bulk but a reactions app on the nooklink is cool"



Sara? said:


> Honestly all you think and hope for is the same as what I dream and hope for   you just wrote it so precisely and perfectly !
> So ill guess ill just emphasize what I cannot wait for, like i cannot wait any longer for, for me it would be the:
> 
> - Cooking, OMG!, yes bring it in, like all you said the different status, the rating and pls pls dont let it work like a DIYs i need new mechanic for the cooking !
> ...



I'm 100% with you on Brewster, I think they could get away with an Able Sisters sized Roost. I also wonder about how many people with "full" island's would be genuinely upset by getting another building. After the initial omg, where am I going to put that I have no space, I'll have to demolish my area I spent ages on, it may well be replaced with, actually there are some really cool things I can do with this.

I really hope toy day is cool too, I hope the toys we can get are quite interactive, maybe like a step up from the fireworks. Now I think about it having some toys that could be mini-mini game enabelrs like the timer would be really cool.



Purities said:


> SUUUUUUPER hopeful for Brewster. I miss it so much from my New Leaf town  It was by far my favourite building.
> Maybe they'll bring back the police station too? Im not sure. But I see alot of people saying its gonna be unlikely for them to introduce new buildings in future updates because theres an abundance of people who already have full fledged and completed towns? And maybe it wouldnt make sense but Im still hopeful, not getting my hopes up though haha



I had this other idea for the police station, where Booker and Cooper have become Private Investigators and each day there is a new mystery to solve, like a missing item or a villager who dunnit, but as a kind of who ate Booker's donut or something like that.



tajikey said:


> I'd be down for being able to customize fence colors, adding The Roost as a separate building, and various QoL updates.



Oh I'd love customisable fence colours, it would totally create so many more possibilities for us to mix fencing together. The fact they already changed one of the fences from the pre-release might give a small nugget of hope for this. I loved to redo the red brick as a nice white/light grey, turn the country fencing into a birch style or the iron fencing into another colour



Plainbluetees said:


> One of the things I thought about with Brewster’s cafe was it would give K.K. Slider a place to perform inside that’s not blocking resident services.
> 
> brewsters’s can also be optional like it was in NL. Blathers suggests it to you and Tom Nook when you walk into resident services and then you just have to raise the bells of you want it. Heck, even if he just had a cart outside resident services I’d like it.



Bring back KK DJ in the Roost basement!!


----------



## Purities (Nov 13, 2020)

mattu said:


> Yeah, we'll probably get a "surprise" QL improvement no one wanted, but we'll all go...."oh that's cool, I guess.....still can't buy my nook miles tickets in bulk but a reactions app on the nooklink is cool"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nintendo should hire you, you have such great ideas for storylines omg.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sheando said:


> (...)
> 
> I’ve been playing since launch, and my island still feels so empty and awkward. I’ve terraformed and planted and moved buildings, but at the end of the day, it would feel so much more alive if we could have had another couple of villagers. There are whole sections that serve no purpose beyond aesthetics. And while I like making my town pretty, I prefer to enjoy that beauty by actually using the town, not just constructing areas as empty set pieces and nothing more. If we can’t have any extra villagers despite the huge size of the island, I’d love to have another building or two so I would actually have gameplay-based reasons to walk over all the parts of my island.



I can say, I'm happy my island is not a 100% and I have no plan to finish it, because it will be no point to play further. If we could have more than one save - sure, why not to have completed island and visit it from time to time, and spend most of the time on this one, where we could do something. But this will not happen.
I do prefer to do "daily activity", even ordinary ones, instead of admiring my island because it would be amusement for a while, and what next?




dizzy bone said:


> I'm excited for new crops. I'm fairly certain we're going to get a cooking update for harvest fest and I'm READY for it!
> 
> As for buildings like the cafe, I'm one of those people who have a super packed island since I've spent every hour of this game essentially terraforming and landscaping lol. But recently I tore down a lot of things in hopes that we might get a new building, although I still think that Brewster will appear in a form of a plaza coffee cart or hidden somewhere in the museum lol.



I can partially agree with you. I would be excited for new crops conditionally, if they will serve long lasting purpose.
Example: pumpkins were served as materials prior to Halloween, and now - whoever (including me) left them, they serves like items to make some profits. Sure, we can get rid of them and wait one year to plant again. However, with no DAILY cooking, pumpkins became a little bit bland.
If we will get cooking as a part of one-day-event, where we need to deliver some ingredients and that's it... it will be just a joy for short period of time. However, if we will got new mechanics and cooking will become DAILY activity, where we can serve food, deliver, sale, buy, create rare food etc. it will become a part of the game and it will give more fun for many (strongly believe).

I want to point this once more. Some players like you have "super packed" islands, some like me - still have some space, and most suitable solution for both groups could be (for example) open Harvey's Island and at least make there some kind of district.
At this point we have some hopes, predictions, expectations and obviously I want have more interesting things (buildings, mechanics, etc.) than nothing.
I can't deny, some one-day-events are nice, but for the daily living on island it's nice to have something more.
As I wrote several times, I'm not expecting creating Ultimate Version of Animal Crossing with everything possible, as it will be no future for this franchise, but after almost 20 years, we - players know, some things are achievable, and I do fully understand we may expect them.

The following video clearly state about events, with possibility of update existing events - but there's no official confirmation about any single extra building:


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 13, 2020)

I think that we might get an update video mid new week and the update will drop on the 23rd japan time. Just in time for turkey day


----------



## meggiewes (Nov 13, 2020)

Purities said:


> SUUUUUUPER hopeful for Brewster. I miss it so much from my New Leaf town  It was by far my favourite building.
> Maybe they'll bring back the police station too? Im not sure. But I see alot of people saying its gonna be unlikely for them to introduce new buildings in future updates because theres an abundance of people who already have full fledged and completed towns? And maybe it wouldnt make sense but Im still hopeful, not getting my hopes up though haha



I keep seeing the fully developed island brought up again and again. I am pretty sure that the developers just won't care and will add whatever they want, whenever they want. 

But, I'm not really expecting any new buildings either. I would like them even if I will have to rearrange most of my island again. That being said, I kinda hope the Roost is in the basement of the museum to incentivize going to the museum more! ♡


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 13, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> Nintendo's target market is anyone willing to pay, let's face the truth.
> Maybe island we have in ACNH is much bigger than any other AC games, but it's probably smallest comparing to other open world games. At some point limit of existing space would be a problem.
> If we add restriction of having one, single "save" - problem getting bigger.
> If we planting flowers / trees / shrubs / pumpkins - we can easily remove them and make a space for something else. If we adding another player with their house, it could be removed, maybe not as easy like other things, but it's achievable.
> ...


Yes! I tried keeping my island as natural as I could, but even then the clutter gets added so quickly.

I did make my plaza area like a sort of city, but aside from that I like the asthetics of a natural island that reminds me of older Animal Crossing games.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 13, 2020)

Cooking alone would make the update 10/10. I hope Nintendo doesn’t f this up .


----------



## Antonio (Nov 13, 2020)

Instead of predicting what we are going to get, we should predict when we are going to get more information. ;-;


----------



## SirOctopie (Nov 13, 2020)

I would absolutely love to see cooking become a brand new game mechanic. :3 I think it'd be very refreshing to have something new that's unique to NH. I also think it's safe to think that there will possibly be more veggies for us to grow; maybe other types of squash besides pumpkins, or carrots and whatnot.

What I'm really hoping for this Harvest Festival is food furniture. We'll probably get a table setting or something along the lines of the Wedding Table. Maybe some cooking utensils too, but I'm really hoping for some real food like turkey and pies! 

Brewster would be perfect for both this update and the one in December. It's getting chilly in the northern hemisphere, and soon it will begin to snow in the game. Nothing beats the cold like nice hot cup of coffee.


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 13, 2020)

I want the roost back so badly


----------



## Honesta (Nov 13, 2020)

More veggies would be awesome though I would have to completely re-do my farm. lol, and I do miss the Roost! Never thought I would, but here I am! As for toyday, I never got too big into it in the past because I don't typically play when it's going on, so I would be excited for any mechanics. I would also love the ability to bulk edit the island. I don't plan on terraforming again anytime soon, but when I was doing it, it would have been nice to do more than just. One. Block. At. A. Time. I'm sure others would love the same. Or the ability to put a bridge on a tall cliff over a river. Just a thought. I have so many ideas!


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh I should add I think they aren't bundling both Jingle and Franklin in this latest update. I think it will be split up like the summer updates had "wave 1" and "wave 2". So I think this next trailer will mostly show Franklin, his event and farming and then a "but wait, there's more!" at the end advertising part 2 of the update with Jingle in early or mid December.

For the Jingle update, I really think we're going to get Candy canes that we can craft candy cane items with, since I noticed a lack of any candy canes in the current christmassy items in the game.


----------



## Venn (Nov 13, 2020)

The only thing I really want is Brewster, but I could do with the cooking perhaps. I may have to remove some of my pumpkins for it, but its doable.


----------



## nananc (Nov 13, 2020)

I am currently playing Gamecube's Animal Crossing, and I'd really enjoy a police station on New Horizons. It's just so helpful when you get a police dog tell you his hopes and dreams while saying, "hey, I heard a rumor that so and so is in the town next door over. He's probably coming over tomorrow." 

I do want cooking to be back. It's my favorite of any life sim games. Although, in Stardew, the cooking aspect was not that easy.


----------



## mattu (Nov 13, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Honestly, besides new crops and the cooking mechanic, I don’t know what to expect. What makes me even more curious is that they are bundling Franklin and Jingle in the same update. Is this going to be a huge jam packed, end of the year, package? Is Toy Day split in two parts? Part of me hopes it’s just a huge update with a bunch of QoL surprises or a new/reintroduce mechanic. It’s probably unrealistic though. All one can really do is just sit and wait. My bones is telling me the trailer will be dropped sometime next week, I’m hoping we see cooking, Brewster and/or the return of villager hang outs.



When they announced the next update to have Franklin and Jingle I was really surprised too but then I did think maybe they just want to give the team a break over Christmas and New year and actually putting all the content in one update time locking jingle till December was what worked best


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

btw anyone knows when we possibly getting this update?


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 13, 2020)

Sara? said:


> btw anyone knows when we possibly getting this update?


I hope we get it soon, I’m getting a little impatient ;-;


----------



## Sara? (Nov 13, 2020)

Carmalentine said:


> I hope we get it soon, I’m getting a little impatient ;-;



hihi, little secret? me too !


----------



## mattu (Nov 13, 2020)

At a guess I'd say we may get a trailer next Tuesday or Wednesday dropping Thursday Friday with a little time for Thanksgiving


----------



## Carmalentine (Nov 13, 2020)

mattu said:


> At a guess I'd say we may get a trailer next Tuesday or Wednesday dropping Thursday Friday with a little time for Thanksgiving


Yeah, I definitely think it’ll be sometime next week, I kind of wish it was this week though.
I’ve been refreshing my newsfeed for AC (and other video game) related news and it sucks to not see anything worth noting.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 13, 2020)

how about "it's cold, do you want an escape? Come to tortimer's island"

that's what I'm hoping for but cooking seems more likely


----------



## Rosch (Nov 13, 2020)

As much as I love everything that was written, I will keep my expectations low. But yeah, I'd love to have new veggies, the cooking mechanic, Brewster, and Gyroids for this update. If not, then meh.

Oh, and Nook's Cranny's upgrade, along with the return of missing furniture. It's not too much to ask, right? /s


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Nov 13, 2020)

Hm. I was disappointed when I realized the update was late November. I don't see how involved Harvest festival could be when there won't be much time for it. I was really hoping to get to grow new crops and craft new placeable food objects. I hope we still get some cute harvest themed items. I have always liked the cornucopia. 

As for Toy Day, there are already lots of holiday decorations in December, so I will be curious to see what they do. We don't have any holiday clothes, so maybe that will be part of it.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Nov 13, 2020)

What if we have to craft so many diys with the new crops we get in order to get Brewster's building built?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 13, 2020)

All I know is I have a feeling the update's gonna be a big one with lots of neat stuff in it for us to do for the next month and beyond. I have a feeling it'll be out next week.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rosch said:


> As much as I love everything that was written, I will keep my expectations low. But yeah, I'd love to have new veggies, the cooking mechanic, Brewster, and Gyroids for this update. If not, then meh.
> 
> Oh, and Nook's Cranny's upgrade, along with the return of missing furniture. It's not too much to ask, right? /s



I think, it this situation low expectations is the best solution, especially if we talking about Thanksgiving Day. I will tell why.
Today is 14th November 2020, Thanksgiving Day will be 26th November 2020 (US) - so we have less than two weeks. Update release is not announced yet, so we can't expect it within hours. TT players weren't found anything, so it's mean whatever will may happen must be related to upcoming update, which was promised at some point in late November.
In my opinion, any hopes about new vegetables prior to Thanksgiving Day should be abandoned. Please note, preparation for Halloween was a month before the date, so players had enough time for planting and harvesting pumpkins as well as buy candies from the store.
For now, we have only mushrooms and recipes for different things, but nothing has indicating those mushrooms could be cooked... but if this will happen, for some reason - many players already consumed their mushrooms and decorate their islands. My question is: what we can cook? Answer is simple - nothing.



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Hm. I was disappointed when I realized the update was late November. I don't see how involved Harvest festival could be when there won't be much time for it. I was really hoping to get to grow new crops and craft new placeable food objects. I hope we still get some cute harvest themed items. I have always liked the cornucopia.
> 
> As for Toy Day, there are already lots of holiday decorations in December, so I will be curious to see what they do. We don't have any holiday clothes, so maybe that will be part of it.



I do believe in more than one event in December, which makes perfect sense, if we may expect update at some point in November, but later than sooner. From tomorrow (is I remember correctly) season will change and we may expect something new (not spoiling - so if someone want to be surprised, be my guest, if someone is curious - find it independently).
It looks, like it's still something to do in November prior the update.

Short announce of upcoming update clearly shows two characters, and Brewster is not amongst them. As I don't have a knowledge more than you do, I may just say I don't believe in any extra building or in any existing building upgrade.


----------



## mattu (Nov 14, 2020)

There is of course an assumption that for harvest festival we would be growing vegetables for cooking on the 26th, but if it was similar to new leaf it could be a combination of foraging and speaking to villagers. 

Just to play devils advocate a bit, new mechanics in the game so far have not been "dependant" on season events. So a new mechanic can be introduced separately from a seasonal event. No doubt for players who miss the actual date. 

Planting and growing pumpkins are not tied to Halloween, dreamsuites, swimming, art, shrubs. So a cooking/vegetables mechanic does not have to be tied to harvest festival. It may be that simply on the day itself (26th) we use the new mechanic to help Franklin cook, but we collect the ingredients in the usual way. 

Then as part of the new mechanic, cooking, more ingredients are added. Those ingredients can be planting and grown same as pumpkins.

This is all speculation based on datamines, though if cooking is added as a mechanic, I'd look back to swimming and diving and art collecting as a kinda of what's the point to it....it would make sense to have some kind of purpose to cooking or reward system. With redd you fill art in the musuem, same with diving, so maybe there will be somewhere cooking has a home for.....like a cafe......again speculation.

Of course cooking may not come at all, although Nintendo has shown a love for it a lot recently, breath of the wild, Pokémon both had pretty great cooking mechanics.

Let's hope we get something special.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 14, 2020)

mattu said:


> There is of course an assumption that for harvest festival we would be growing vegetables for cooking on the 26th, but if it was similar to new leaf it could be a combination of foraging and speaking to villagers.



I must admit, I have not much experience in New Leaf, and as I'm planning to play in the future, I don't really want to spoil myself. Whatever I "predict" is not solely based on NL whatsoever.
What I wanted to say, comparing to Halloween - we had more time than less than two weeks for Halloween preparation. This is a fact.
Of course I don't know what may happen in Thanksgiving Day, if anything will happen - because this day in the game may be just like any other days.



mattu said:


> Just to play devils advocate a bit, new mechanics in the game so far have not been "dependant" on season events. So a new mechanic can be introduced separately from a seasonal event. No doubt for players who miss the actual date.



Sure, you may be right.



mattu said:


> Planting and growing pumpkins are not tied to Halloween, dreamsuites, swimming, art, shrubs. So a cooking/vegetables mechanic does not have to be tied to harvest festival. It may be that simply on the day itself (26th) we use the new mechanic to help Franklin cook, but we collect the ingredients in the usual way.



I'm not sure, maybe I don't understand what you meant, bud if I did, I must disagree with you, and ask for more explanation. Why do you think "Planting and growing pumpkins are not tied to Halloween"? I can agree, after Halloween, whoever wanted, kept pumpkins and they probably will grow until the end of times ;-)



mattu said:


> Then as part of the new mechanic, cooking, more ingredients are added. Those ingredients can be planting and grown same as pumpkins.


Sure... everything is achievable if developers will implemented in the game.



mattu said:


> This is all speculation based on datamines, though if cooking is added as a mechanic, I'd look back to swimming and diving and art collecting as a kinda of what's the point to it....it would make sense to have some kind of purpose to cooking or reward system. With redd you fill art in the musuem, same with diving, so maybe there will be somewhere cooking has a home for.....like a cafe......again speculation.



So... swimming + diving, I can call "daily activity", something what is a part of daily life. As addition, like a fishing - it's a source of goods, we can sell (but not trade), give to museum, and have some achievements for miles. 
Art collecting - I can call "event" with higher rarity. It has multiple purposes, like filling museum gallery, making wrong decision and buying fake art, using those as an addition for decorating house / island, sale / trade, and finally achieve more miles.
Sure... those above serving as a purpose.
But we still have fruits - starting from just one, native fruit - and in time we can get all available and some may say, it serves no purpose, as mainly we just selling those fruits. I will not spoil everything, as whoever playing ACNH already seen the beginning... and one of our first missions was gather some fruits to prepare juice / drink, do you remember? So some "cooking" feature is already mentioned... however abandoned or not explored yet.
Quite often we may observe like villagers walking with drink (not canned) or sandwich. Of course it could come from wending machines (if placed) - this could be logical explanation, but many of villagers really like food. Cooking could be a really nice addition.



mattu said:


> Of course cooking may not come at all, although Nintendo has shown a love for it a lot recently, breath of the wild, Pokémon both had pretty great cooking mechanics.
> 
> Let's hope we get something special.



As I never played any Pokémon games, I will not say anything, but BotW gives a really good cooking mechanics, but in there we rely on anything can be gathered and there's absolute lack of farming. I may agree it's sufficient as the world in this game is huge enough and we constantly have fresh supplies of almost any ingredients.


----------



## azurill (Nov 14, 2020)

Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> Hm. I was disappointed when I realized the update was late November. I don't see how involved Harvest festival could be when there won't be much time for it.


I was disappointed in this as well . It seems they are waiting a long time before giving any more information. The longer the wait makes me think they will focus more on Jingle  then Franklin. Even if we get a trailer next week the update could still come just a few days before thanksgiving.


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m SO excited for this holiday season in the game but I have a feeling getting our hopes up for something big is just going to leave us disappointed. 
I feel that with Halloween, Harvest Festival, and Toy Day back to back to back, they are probably rushing to get it all ready. Halloween was basically a month long event, so I feel like that’s where most of their time went. 
Harvest Festival I have a feeling won’t be more than three days at most and is where all the “cooking” info from the datamine came from, but I don’t think it will be the cooking we hope it will be. 
Lastly I have a feeling that Toy Day they knew they’d be in a time crunch for because of the other two holidays, which is why so much seasonal furniture already exists in the game. I feel like this will be similar to past games where you get villager gifts ahead of time based on what they say they want throughout the month and then on the event day you give it to them. Giving them the right gift awards you a few new items. 
If we are very lucky we’ll get ceiling furniture and if we are very very lucky then villagers will be able to come over our houses.
I think anything more than that such as Brewster, gyroids, Nook expansion, mini games, and actual cooking are highly unlikely.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 14, 2020)

Ganucci said:


> (...)
> Lastly I have a feeling that Toy Day they knew they’d be in a time crunch for because of the other two holidays, which is why so much seasonal furniture already exists in the game. I feel like this will be similar to past games where you get villager gifts ahead of time based on what they say they want throughout the month and then on the event day you give it to them. Giving them the right gift awards you a few new items.
> If we are very lucky we’ll get ceiling furniture and if we are very very lucky then villagers will be able to come over our houses.
> I think anything more than that such as Brewster, gyroids, Nook expansion, mini games, and actual cooking are highly unlikely.



I'm not sure where I find this info, but if it's true - I want to warn about possible SPOILERS!



Spoiler: Toy Day



From December 1 to 23, each villager will give two clues on a desired item for Toy Day. Every villager will mention a certain color in one conversation, while in another conversation, the type of item (carpeting, clothes, electronics, food, furniture, instrument, lamp, toy, umbrella, or wallpaper). These clues are then used to correctly identify and deliver the desired item during Toy Day.

For Toy Day, the player must dress up as Santa, wearing the Santa Hat, Santa Beard, Santa Coat, and Santa Pants, all available from Able Sisters. The Santa Boots, available from Kicks, is optional. Only one of these articles are sold in Able Sisters and in Kicks from December 1 to 23; however, on Toy Day, the entire outfit can be bought at once.





Spoiler: My comment for Toy Day preparation



If this will be true, we will have similar situation as we had prior to Halloween. We will have less time, but every single day activity will prepare us for Toy Day.



And finally, as I mentioned before... we had a clear message from Nintendo about two characters coming into game in late November update. It could be sad for many, but Brewster never been mentioned. 
As I don't know what Nintendo may planning for 2021 - I will wait until this update and then I may start making any assumptions for later.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> All I know is I have a feeling the update's gonna be a big one with lots of neat stuff in it for us to do for the next month and beyond. I have a feeling it'll be out next week.



OMG! i really hope so, i cant wait for them to release more info about it


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 14, 2020)

I’m thinking by direct is going to come this Thursday


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 14, 2020)

Not to be pessimistic but cooking and new buildings seem unlikely to happen. I know a lot of people want to buildings and so do I but I doesn't look like it's gonna happen ;;;;. For "cooking" I actually think we'll get food recipes for the harvest fest which I'm totally excited about, maybe we can cook up the mushrooms and pumpkins we got the previous month along with additional vegetable materials!

Also I actually don't think gyroids are impossible to implement? They're considered furniture for the most part right? It's definitely a doable upgrade.

Hoping Toy Day will be similar to New Leaf where you talk to each villager and they give hints as to what they want. Ahhhhhhh that would be so cute.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 14, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> Not to be pessimistic but cooking and new buildings seem unlikely to happen. I know a lot of people want to buildings and so do I but I doesn't look like it's gonna happen ;;;;. For "cooking" I actually think we'll get food recipes for the harvest fest which I'm totally excited about, maybe we can cook up the mushrooms and pumpkins we got the previous month along with additional vegetable materials!
> 
> Also I actually don't think gyroids are impossible to implement? They're considered furniture for the most part right? It's definitely a doable upgrade.
> 
> Hoping Toy Day will be similar to New Leaf where you talk to each villager and they give hints as to what they want. Ahhhhhhh that would be so cute.


I know I’m so excited.


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 14, 2020)

@Monokuma73 What you wrote is exactly what Toy Day was in New Leaf, it’s not a spoiler for New Horizons. We still don’t know what Toy Day will be like in New Horizons as there hasn’t been any info officially released or in the datamines.


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 14, 2020)

I hope we get cooking because it would probably mean permanent food furniture and we could always use more of those. 

And of course The Roost has been something I wanted since day 1. Especially since Brewster collected gyroids in City Folk so he might also bring those back.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Nov 14, 2020)

@Ganucci thank you for info. As I didn't know, I preferred to mark this as a spoiler.


----------



## Tutle (Nov 14, 2020)

Hopefully they incorporate a cooking mechanic in NH. The game has to evolve into something different from the previous titles and being able to cook would also be heaps of fun and increase the number of activities you can do so you don't get bored.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

this is my first update I'm live playing for (didn't get the game until after halloween had been released) and I'm getting twitchy with anticipation


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 15, 2020)

Tutle said:


> Hopefully they incorporate a cooking mechanic in NH. The game has to evolve into something different from the previous titles and being able to cook would also be heaps of fun and increase the number of activities you can do so you don't get bored.



According to datamines, it heavily hints at cooking being added and it would make the most sense to add it for an Animal Crossing holiday practically revolving around food.


----------



## GothiqueBat (Nov 15, 2020)

Im super hopeful for everything said.

But I feel brewsters a bit much to add along side both events - but I think he will be added sometime next year.

This is coming from nowhere other than my own personal hopes for updates: being able to have a choice of the outsides of buildings. A bit like in new leaf where you could chooss between the two police stations, type of town halls + stations. So we'd add the cafe and then be able to upgrade its exterior into something fitting our towns theme. Along with being able to do this with other buildings too? Idk it doesn't sit with me right only having 1 upgrade of nook crannies when the rest of the games had, what? At least 3 or 4?

Also just wanted to add, even if its a later update compared to the halloween event,  if i remember correctly, in new leaf and lets go to the city I think all of the harvest day events happened on one day, and In new leaf you collected ingredients from the villagers on the day with no preparation before.(i think) Perhaps different crops will take different amounts of times to grow and maybe some will only take a few hours? Or we will have enough time to maybe grow a small amount of the new crops but we can still participate in harvest if we even had none because we can ask villagers just like on halloween with candy? So the harvest will more be an introduction to cooking + new crops?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 15, 2020)

GothiqueBat said:


> Im super hopeful for everything said.
> 
> But I feel brewsters a bit much to add along side both events - but I think he will be added sometime next year.
> 
> This is coming from nowhere other than my own personal hopes for updates: being able to have a choice of the outsides of buildings. A bit like in new leaf where you could chooss between the two police stations, type of town halls + stations. So we'd add the cafe and then be able to upgrade its exterior into something fitting our towns theme. Along with being able to do this with other buildings too? Idk it doesn't sit with me right only having 1 upgrade of nook crannies when the rest of the games had, what? At least 3 or 4?



Yeah. If a form of cooking is being added this coming update, adding Brewster in as well would be far too much content at once. To be honest, while it would be welcomed, it might be a bit overwhelming.

I think adding Brewster in very early next year, along with maybe a shop upgrade as well would be good to start off the new year, since there's no need to add a Valentine's Day update or anything, though there would be Festivale in... February, I think?

Kinda like an "upgrades galore!" update. Bit on the smaller side, but it would add a ton of stuff still. Having a shop upgrade to go with Brewster would also be a great time for them to add a few missing furniture sets in to be sold, as well.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 15, 2020)

Compared to other updates, the Earth Day update contained the biggest stuff bringing back several characters and features: Leif, Redd, Rover, Reese & Cyrus, shrubs, art, and 4 events.

Summer Wave 1 Update gave us Pascal, Gullivarrr, and diving.
Summer Wave 2 Update gave us Luna, Dream Islands, fireworks, and save data backup.
The Fall Update gave us Jack, pumpkins and halloween.

So I think it's still somewhat reasonable to ask for Brewster and gyroids.

I see cooking implemented the same way as crafting, except with food. I'm looking at the coconut juice as my basis.
The mechanic for farming is already in place so they can easily add veggies. Besides, it technically works like the flowers anyway.
Harvest Festival and Toy Day are single-day events (assuming), and I think we need a feature that can be used all-year round. That's where I think the cafe and gyroids, aside from cooking, may come into place.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Nov 15, 2020)

When is it comingggg aaaa.

I hope they announce it by Tues-Wednesday, I'm getting desperate here.


----------



## charmingpeach (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't think adding Brewster to the update would be too overwhelming. Aren't we all asking for more content and isn't it a popular opinion that the game is barebones still anyways? I think it would be appropriate to drop a big update, especially since we're entering the holidays season and Nintendo is going to want to bring something attractive enough to drive new players in. Brewster might just be their goose who lays golden eggs and might be why they're holding him back for this update.

The Halloween and Summer updates, while good, were quite short and not enough imo (just the holiday and a set, that's all). we still need a lot of missing furniture and features and at this ratio I'm not sure we would get it all. However, I also understand that during those months we had the covid situation, so we never know what might come next! I still believe we won't be seeing the juicy content till the holidays are out of the way.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 15, 2020)

I hope so, cooking would definitely bring something new and interesting NH. 

I personally think they'll just bring back a few food items from past games, based on their previous updates, so my expectations are very low, but I would be really blown away if Nintendo actually adds from your predictions.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 15, 2020)

definitely looking forward to the next update  I'd love for them to include new crops to grow and a cooking feature and to bring back brewster, but we shall see what's in store for us!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 15, 2020)

I'm going to say we will get:

Harvest Day Event
Harvest Series DIYs
New Vegetables to grow for Harvest Day

Maybe, I mean maybe, Cooking DIYS


I wouldn't say The Roost or Gyroids will be in yet, since that'd make for a bigger update then I think they are planning for. I can see that coming in the new year.

After that we possibly will be told to wait mid-late December for the Jingle/Toy Day Update


----------



## Locokoko182 (Nov 16, 2020)

Here’s the most likely things in my opinion.

Cooking is a neat idea, and I really, really hope they add it, but I think it’ll be far more likely that they’ll add:

More produce to plant. They gave us pumpkins to plant. I think that they’ll give us more things to plant for thanksgiving/Christmas.

More furniture + DIYs is a pretty obvious guess to me.

Since they’ve added more characters every update (besides the obvious holiday ones that’ll come), I think that Katrina or Shrunk would be a likely guess because - unlike Brewster - they would only need to show up in the square and not add a whole shop + area in the museum. I just have a feeling he won’t show up in this game.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 16, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I'm going to say we will get:
> 
> Harvest Day Event
> Harvest Series DIYs
> ...


Uhhh toy days coming with this update aswell lol


----------



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2020)

Speaking of Toy Day, that's what I'm curious about. Will it be actually be included in the upcoming update? I've been too focused on Harvest Festival that this event slipped my mind.

Edit: I guess it will be part of the update. The update is out late November anyway. And I don't see the next update coming until January.


----------



## Wickel (Nov 16, 2020)

I feel like Harvest Day will be a super small event with how late they're dropping the update. We definitely won't get more vegetables or w/e to grow, because we'd barely have any time to grow them. Cooking _maybe _but, again, I don't think it'll be a huge mechanic but more like a gimmick. Or just a button where you add stuff to a pot and than it transforms into another object, like DIYs.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hope vid drops today or tomorrow. They better give some time for the harvest event instead of releasing it super close to it


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm honestly hyped about more veg and making allotments somewhere on my island, having a bit of each villager's personality for their allotment would be really fun ;w;


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 16, 2020)

Really hoping the announcement trailer drops within these next few days. They are usually posted at 8am cst (about 3 hours from when this post is made) on twitter if anyone wants to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 16, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Really hoping the announcement trailer drops within these next few days. They are usually posted at 8am cst (about 3 hours from when this post is made) on twitter if anyone wants to keep an eye out for it.


U can actually tell if theres a vid coming before its posted. They drop a private vid on their AC youtube playlist about 30 mins before the release.


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 16, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> U can actually tell if theres a vid coming before its posted. They drop a private vid on their AC youtube playlist about 30 mins before the release.



That’s actually really good to know! Though, I’m hardly ever awake at 8am, much less 30 minutes before, to be around for the hype that those private videos probably causes hahaha. ^^


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 16, 2020)

I am so excited for the update I hope we get new buildings and new furniture do we know that day that the update comes out?


----------



## ikouluke (Nov 16, 2020)

I think we just know late November as a date... After the maple leaves stop falling i assume.

I love @mattu 's hopes in the orignal post! Cooking a feast for the whole town sounds like an amazing idea.

Personally I think we'll have a small festive update like we've seen for Halloween etc, with big content like Brewster's saved for next year. Once we get to April then we've had a full year and the seasonal updates won't seem like such a big deal, I think then they will start bringing in bigger things.

In terms of my _hopes _I just want to see Gyroids back. Digging up fossils is pretty pointless for me these days so there needs to be a reason to check out those holes again. Plus it would be nice to have something to look forward to after the rain instead of just attack of the overgrown flower beds.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 16, 2020)

ikouluke said:


> I think we just know late November as a date... After the maple leaves stop falling i assume.
> 
> I love @mattu 's hopes in the orignal post! Cooking a feast for the whole town sounds like an amazing idea.
> 
> ...


waay sooner than that, harvest starts at 26th so the update is gonna be out way before that, probably this week


----------



## moonlights (Nov 16, 2020)

my prediction is harvest festival will be somewhat similar to how it was NL, whereby the event occurs only on the day and you have the opportunity to obtain furniture and DIYs that can be crafted after the date has passed (a lot of food items I hope). 
not too sure about Toy Day, but I did enjoy how it was in NL so I won't complain if there are similarities! 
I was fully expecting the update video on Friday but ig they're making us wait until right before the event. I'm hoping for a trailer today or tomorrow, and then update on Friday? idk if they have any order to when they announce the updates and how soon after they release it.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2020)

All this wait is killing me. I just want to know what we're going to get. 
How late is "late in November"? Harvest Festival is next week.


----------



## ikouluke (Nov 16, 2020)

Oh right! So you're saying Harvest Festival is Thanksgiving right, which is the 26th? (didn't play NL this time of year so don't know)

An update announcement this week makes sense then  how exciting!



jasa11 said:


> waay sooner than that, harvest starts at 26th so the update is gonna be out way before that, probably this week





Rosch said:


> All this wait is killing me. I just want to know what we're going to get.
> How late is "late in November"? Harvest Festival is next week.


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 16, 2020)

It’s impossible to predict when the trailer will be dropped too because the Spring, Summer Wave 1, and Summer Wave 2 trailers were all released on a Tuesday or Thursday and then suddenly the Halloween update’s trailer dropped on a Friday. The only consistency is that they all dropped at 9am EST. So now every day this week at 9am I’ll be anxiously waiting...watching...hoping...


----------



## Sara? (Nov 16, 2020)

The time for the update sneak peek and the actual update to drop on our islands is coming soon and I am biting my nails !

Gosh I hope after all our discussion in here, we will somehow, all be content with it ! I dont know you guys but my expectations for this upcoming update is so big  I  find myself afraid and excited at the same time haha, its horrible!

I think after all be have said and what i have read so far, for me although i have many expectations and desire many things to appear in this update, as I have mentioned before, HOWEVER what i am really really hoping for i guess is Brewster man ! hahahah i need to see my little character running with actual coffee and I so want to know how my villagers like their coffee or their beverages ( always open for new things  ) !!!


----------



## Mick (Nov 16, 2020)

Speculation: We have been forgotten. The update and the trailer are gathering dust as we speak


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 16, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Uhhh toy days coming with this update aswell lol



I don't think so, just cause Jingle was shown doesn't mean its a guarantee. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. But I'm more inclined that we'll just get a Jingle/Toy Day bumper and date for their own update.


----------



## Ganucci (Nov 16, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I don't think so, just cause Jingle was shown doesn't mean its a guarantee. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. But I'm more inclined that we'll just get a Jingle/Toy Day bumper and date for their own update.



Ugh I don’t want you to be right but I wouldn’t be surprised if they did this. I’m hoping that since this update is so late in November that it must have both holidays included. We’ll have to wait and see!


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 16, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> I don't think so, just cause Jingle was shown doesn't mean its a guarantee. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong. But I'm more inclined that we'll just get a Jingle/Toy Day bumper and date for their own update.


It does mean its a guarantee lol. Toy days a month away, they always release thede big events in updates a month before the actual event. Sorry but you make 0 sense. Thats the whole point why they added jingle and franklin together in that picture. After this update there wont be another one till late january which is the last event update(pave). Might be something late december but judging how updates were released its very unlikely


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 16, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> It does mean its a guarantee lol. Toy days a month away, they always release thede big events in updates a month before the actual event. Sorry but you make 0 sense. Thats the whole point why they added jingle and franklin together in that picture. After this update there wont be another one till late january which is the last event update(pave). Might be something late december but judging how updates were released its very unlikely



Alright, if so great, but I'm not going to sit here expecting a big update. Too many people think they know what will happen and set up these updates to be bigger than they think only to get disappointed and frustrated.

I'm going to stick with the update just being the minimum harvest day update and be pleasantly surprised if its more.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 16, 2020)

The fact that the update hasn't dropped yet makes me feel like cooking might not happen for Thanksgiving after all since it takes time to grow crops.  When pumpkins were added and needed to make new items for halloween, the update started on the 1rst of October, giving us the entire month to grow pumpkins for DIYs.  Idk, I really hope I'm wrong and Nintendo doesn't disappoint us.

edit: I'm also surprised the update didn't happen today (beginning of maple season) since maple season is from 16-26 and thanksgiving is on the 26th, so it would have been a perfect time to add a bunch of new stuff with the new season.  If the update doesn't happen tomorrow or the next day at the latest, I'm going to start thinking that the new content is just going to be a simple one day Thanksgiving event and not a group of new items (like new crops).  Alternatively I could be totally wrong and maybe Franklin is just going to give us crops/seeds on Thanksgiving day or something to grow after the holiday. This is less likely seeing as maple season marks the end of fall (harvest season) and the beginning of winter, which is not when you would grow food irl, but who knows at this point.


----------



## Sara? (Nov 16, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> The fact that the update hasn't dropped yet makes me feel like cooking might not happen for Thanksgiving after all since it takes time to grow crops.  When pumpkins were added and needed to make new items for halloween, the update started on the 1rst of October, giving us the entire month to grow pumpkins for DIYs.  Idk, I really hope I'm wrong and Nintendo doesn't disappoint us.
> 
> edit: I'm also surprised the update didn't happen today (beginning of maple season) since maple season is from 16-26 and thanksgiving is on the 26th, so it would have been a perfect time to add a bunch of new stuff with the new season.  If the update doesn't happen tomorrow or the next day at the latest, I'm going to start thinking that the new content is just going to be a simple one day Thanksgiving event and not a group of new items (like new crops).  Alternatively I could be totally wrong and maybe Franklin is just going to give us crops/seeds on Thanksgiving day or something to grow after the holiday. This is less likely seeing as maple season marks the end of fall (harvest season) and the beginning of winter, which is not when you would grow food irl, but who knows at this point.




Yeah i feel like sadly cooking ( if it will be ever added, hopefully) It won't happen just right now, maybe in a future update they will surprise us with something like that. I really cant wait for them to surprise us with new mechanism and dynamics not seen yet or at the very least improved mechanics


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 16, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Yeah i feel like sadly cooking ( if it will be ever added, hopefully) It won't happen just right now, maybe in a future update they will surprise us with something like that. I really cant wait for them to surprise us with new mechanism and dynamics not seen yet or at the very least improved mechanics


Yup, I feel like although they were definitely leading up to it with the introduction of pumpkins and farming code words discovered by data miners, its just not going to happen this time. I also feel like they did plan for it but perhaps ran out of time to finish it and decided to save it for another update, again based on the fact that the update isn't out yet as of Nov. 16th.


----------



## oranje (Nov 16, 2020)

ikouluke said:


> In terms of my _hopes _I just want to see Gyroids back. Digging up fossils is pretty pointless for me these days so there needs to be a reason to check out those holes again. Plus it would be nice to have something to look forward to after the rain instead of just attack of the overgrown flower beds.



I'd love a return of Gyroids too...but if they do return, I hope there will be a dedicated space for them like in the museu because I don't think my storage will be able to handle the influx of all the different types of gyroids. :0


----------



## Sara? (Nov 16, 2020)

oranje said:


> I'd love a return of Gyroids too...but if they do return, I hope there will be a dedicated space for them like in the museu because I don't think my storage will be able to handle the influx of all the different types of gyroids. :0




Maybe as they plan to introduce more furniture, clothes, DIYs  and miscellaneous they might eventually upgrade our storage room ? I mean it would make sense that they would, now we just have to hope that at some point they would actually do it haha  . Cause I guess someone in the development team would say something no? as they introduce more things we will be needed more space


----------



## charmingpeach (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't think it's necessary to be alarmed about the lack of a trailer today and that is definitely not a reason to say cooking won't be implemented. You know for sure that the update will most likely drop on the 23rd or 24th with the trailer coming sooner this week. Halloween was sort of an introduction to farming but everyone is used to how that works now, there's no reason to ease people into it again and maybe the ingredients could be obtained in other ways. Of course, it makes the most sense for cooking to drop with Thanksgiving, when else would it be? I know we are all anxious for a big update, so let's hope we get the trailer to get us hype enough soon! I assume it won't be dropping until Thursday (though I would definitely not complain if it did sooner!)


----------



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2020)

It is possible that the veggies itself (the produce, not the starts) can be bought. This removes the need to farm ahead of time.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 16, 2020)

I thought we would have the trailer AND update by now also and I'm getting anxious about it and especially the possibility of not having new things to grow. I would definitely be disappointed if farming new veggies and cooking wasn't a thing this update. I'm seriously holding out hope for fertilizer that speeds up the growth of our new veggies. This is going to be the shortest amount of time we have to prep for an event, isn't it?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m wondering if the crops will be the reward for the harvest festival or something...


----------



## Eureka (Nov 16, 2020)

I have a feeling crops will be something we can buy from Leif and/or sold in Nook's Cranny, like the pumpkins. I don't think we will have to grow them for the Harvest Festival. We will get what we need for that event from villagers. That is just what I think will happen, I could totally be wrong


----------



## lemoncrossing (Nov 16, 2020)

Probably gonna be farming, cooking, and material gathering based... but contrary to the popular opinion here, I actually don’t want that in game. I feel like it would make AC even more similar to the Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons series. While those games are great, they’re both distinctly different series that I think need to stay separate.

That being said, I’d be happy to see Brewster make a return. As someone who has an overly crowded island, I don’t know if I’d be able to fit a new building on the island— maybe as another side room in the museum, like in previous games? A downstairs room maybe?

I hope the Christmas event is similar to the previous games, it’s always fun and feels so special to figure out exactly what each villager wants throughout the month. If the event was like NL’s Toy Day with extra additions (maybe more tasks to do during the day, before present-delivery time?), that would be great.


----------



## azurill (Nov 16, 2020)

I thought we would have the trailer by now . Even if we get the trailer tomorrow we probably won’t see the actual update until the 23rd. That means not enough time to prep for harvest festival. I think if we do get cooking we will get all ingredients from villagers. Not having at least the trailer makes me think harvest festival won’t be that big of an event. That they will focus more on toy day.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 16, 2020)

Honestly, the event will be similar to New Leaf's and will all be condensed in a day. With perhaps the addition of crops being able to be bought from Nooks. If there are more crops that is this update.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 16, 2020)

i really hope in the new update they give us an upgrade for nooks cranny, its so small at the moment, so i would love for it to get bigger and see more furniture (possibly the roost, leif or gracie grace can get incoprorated into an expansion?)


----------



## Vsmith (Nov 16, 2020)

I hope this new update will include more veggies to farm and the ability to cook different foods. I wonder if it will include a harvest festival event, that would be nice.


----------



## Radio (Nov 16, 2020)

lemoncrossing said:


> Probably gonna be farming, cooking, and material gathering based... but contrary to the popular opinion here, I actually don’t want that in game. I feel like it would make AC even more similar to the Harvest Moon/Story of Seasons series. While those games are great, they’re both distinctly different series that I think need to stay separate.


If they want me to farm in this game they need to speed up the time it takes my character to do anything by x5. Just watering takes up 5 seconds too much of time.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 16, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> i really hope in the new update they give us an upgrade for nooks cranny, its so small at the moment, so i would love for it to get bigger and see more furniture (possibly the roost, leif or gracie grace can get incoprorated into an expansion?)


That probably won't be seen until March, possible for a 1 year anniversary island update or something. Earliest January for like a New Year's Resolutions update or something.


----------



## Fye (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to more vegetables so my little farm areas can have more than just pumpkins, and can't wait for some food items to add to my restaurants, food stalls, and houses! some new thanksgiving or food related furniture would be great too and I'm sure we'll get a new table setting with the next 2 events.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 16, 2020)

I imagine we'll see information on the update any time this week.


----------



## Corndoggy (Nov 17, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> That probably won't be seen until March, possible for a 1 year anniversary island update or something. Earliest January for like a New Year's Resolutions update or something.


im pretty chill with that, im just hoping it happens at some point. Currently i dont really go into nooks cranny cos there really isnt even that much there, so im hoping by the end of next year it will expand


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Im 100% sure the next update after this one is gonna be mid/late january for festivale event and maybe something else added with it.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Im 100% sure the next update after this one is gonna be mid/late january for festivale event and maybe something else added with it.


This honestly is when I think Brewster will return. Toy Day and Harvest festival are big holidays in AC and there is probably a lot going into this update. Why not add Brewster when there is a lull in holidays but it is still cold outside. Brewster will be a very welcome addition to AC NH when he finally arrives but I personally don't think we will see him in this update.


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

GUYS PRIVATE VIDEO ON AC PLAYLIST ITS COMING IN 20 MINS


----------



## ReeBear (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> GUYS PRIVATE VIDEO ON AC PLAYLIST ITS COMING IN 20 MINS


Whahhhh!!! Exciting owwwo


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

ReeBear said:


> Whahhhh!!! Exciting owwwo


 yoo the HYPEEE


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> GUYS PRIVATE VIDEO ON AC PLAYLIST ITS COMING IN 20 MINS


OH MY WORD I’M SO EXCITED


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> OH MY WORD I’M SO EXCITED


Lmao longest 20 mins of my life


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> yoo the HYPEEE



i cant get more hyped or all desintegrate 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020



Bilaz said:


> OH MY WORD I’M SO EXCITED



Btw where will the vid be posted ? AC playlist, is that twitter, youtube ..?


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sara? said:


> i cant get more hyped or all desintegrate
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020
> 
> ...


Hahaha 7 more mins


----------



## QueenOpossum (Nov 17, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> That probably won't be seen until March, possible for a 1 year anniversary island update or something. Earliest January for like a New Year's Resolutions update or something.



See, I can totally see it for a Toy Day update - because of holiday shopping, Timmy and Tommy will want more stock.


----------



## charmingpeach (Nov 17, 2020)

Oh god, does the private video mean it will be released today? On god don't play with my emotions  i'm so ready give it to us Nintendo!


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

jasa11 said:


> Hahaha 7 more mins



 Btw where will the vid be posted ? AC playlist, is that twitter, youtube ..?


----------



## jasa11 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Btw where will the vid be posted ? AC playlist, is that twitter, youtube ..?


On thekr youtube aswell as twitter


----------



## Sara? (Nov 17, 2020)

Ach ! i know its not huge but it kind of super exited also for more finally hairstyles!! variety was soo needed !! So many things aaaah I need o see this video now hahahah, there are so many things in just 3 sentences that i am already dying  







	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020

The video is up already !

	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2020

It all looks super duper exciting, but no Brewster sadly that such a shame.Store is a super nice touch, now we finally have like toooons of space , so hurray for that !. The new reactions rock too! cant wait to get them, Although is it me or i feel that i was expecting more like introduction to new gameplay that would also work not just for a specific season but like all year around, was it only me?


----------

